# Pocket Wizard Help



## RobbyyKaiser (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a canon 420Ex external flash and plan on getting a pocket wizard ii what do I need to know, will it work is there anything extra I would need to get this started help me out!


----------



## toughsamurai (Jun 13, 2012)

What is your gear?
Most of the cameras supports the wireless flash fire.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

You need a transmitter or a transceiver on the camera and a receiver or a transceiver on each flash you need to trigger.  Hook them up, turn them on and go.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 13, 2012)

and the PWIII is out, which is even cheaper than the II you mention.


----------

